# Dynex TV input problem!!



## Ciano22 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi
I'm having a BIG issue with my Dynex TV. When I'm hitting the input button I get some inputs and HDMI3 - but not HDMI1 and HDMI2 even though they are there...

The issue is HDMI3 is a male plugin, so I won't be able to use that. I want to use HDMI1 or HDMI2 since they are female plugins.

WHY won't Dynex let me choose HDMI1&2???

Anyone with a Dynex TV who will tell me?

Thank you


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Some TV's have alternative methods for selecting the input, such as the arrow keys on the remote.

Verify the TV configuration. On my older Hitachi, channels can be marded "unused" in the configuration and those channels are skipped when using the input button.


----------

